
   Uncovering The Dark Side of P4P  - nickb
http://torrentfreak.com/uncovering-the-dark-side-of-p4p-080824/
======
iigs
Eh. There are already passive "P4P" type tools for carriers, but they are not
commonplace or widespread yet. Except for AT&T trying their level best to
forego common carrier status, I don't think any ISP wants to get in the
business of discriminating anyone's traffic (every big ISP probably has some
subsection of their marketing department that thinks this is a good idea, but
the people at the top know where their bread is buttered and shut this stuff
down pretty fast).

So long as common carrier status is generally recognized, this should legally
look no different than an ISP that uses a web cache or web accelerator
technology.

Everybody has to maintain the perception that they're not building some giant
napster-in-the-sky that is going to crush the ?IAAs, but everyone who is doing
technical work knows what data goes across the internet and knows the
usefulness of this product is relative to what percentage of the peer-peer
data it can carry.

~~~
wmf
ISPs aren't common carriers now.

P4P doesn't involve any discrimination by the ISPs, since it merely provides
hints to P2P apps about which peers are faster. As several people have pointed
out, there's no point in providing misleading hints, since it would just cause
P2P apps to ignore them altogether.

------
Herring
好的, I've been itching for a good arms race. We won round 2 much too easily &
everything's stagnated.

